# New Citizen Promaster Aqualand 30th Anniversary



## Simon

Hi Guys
posted similar yesterday over on Dive watch forum but felt I needed to introduce myself here on Citizen Forum & my beautiful new watch. I have long been a dive watch fan - mainly wear Seiko automatic Tunas but over the years had numerous Breitlings, Rolex, Zenith etc But just got my first Citizen Aqualand - saw it in shop yesterday (it only arrived in shop yesterday) - and fell for it instantly. Great watch, super value, love the style, legibility, colour code, build quality, adjustable bracelet (as good at Seiko Marinemaster clasp at fraction the cost) - its a beauty & a bargain - only problem is I now want the gold n black edition out this summer too  Bezel is 60 clear firm clicks - everything in dial/bezel aligned well (unlike many Seikos at this point). Hands look like they float in the deep sea of the dial - the depth hand not too intrusive being same colour as bezel and contrasty differentiated from the main hour/minute hands - looks like a GMT hand. Not sure power-reserve/charge dial necessary - but again not intrusive. Screw down crown is smooth - the depth hand crowns either side of sensor are screw down but a little grittier. Wears smaller than its 46mm size which I think includes to the seat of the Sensor - the brushed metal makes it less prominent/loud - it is tall but not overly. Not sure the HEV was necessary on 200m watch and would have preferred they swap that for a Sapphire crystal. But apart from that, at this price point, a super super watch. I'm a new Citizen fan.


----------



## sticky

It don’t half look good on you Si.


----------



## Simon

Thanks Sticky - really enjoyed this today - takes a bit of getting used to a bold colour on a watch - but this puppy, along with my massive Mudmaster GWG1000 is all part of my mid-life crisis that I'm very much enjoying. Cheaper than a red sports car, and cooler than growing my hair long, which I already did, in the late 1970's.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

The black and gold version looks fantastic. I definitely think you should get it as a mid-life crisis sibling to your orange-bezelled version.


----------



## Hooahmonster

Is the black/gold version going to be available in the US?

Aside from the classic looks, I like that one better. I didn't see it on the Citizen site when they posted the Aqualands a few days ago.


----------



## Hooahmonster

Is the black/gold version going to be available in the US?

Aside from the classic looks, I like that one better. I didn't see it on the Citizen site when they posted the Aqualands a few days ago.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Hooahmonster said:


> Is the black/gold version going to be available in the US?
> 
> Aside from the classic looks, I like that one better. I didn't see it on the Citizen site when they posted the Aqualands a few days ago.


The black/gold version is listed here:

https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/news/2019/20190320-2/

It says they're producing 6,000, worldwide. So this would obviously include the US.


----------



## riff raff

now that's a watch with some presence! Good points vs Seiko (hope someone there is listening!)


----------



## Brian Chamberlin

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> The black and gold version looks fantastic. I definitely think you should get it as a mid-life crisis sibling to your orange-bezelled version.
> 
> View attachment 14024561


Dear *****.... when will this be available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker

Brian Chamberlin said:


> Dear *****.... when will this be available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen them on eBay. Around the $400-$600 price point depending on the variation. I'm not a diver so I'm not sure what that hand that points to the 3 o'clock is for and if it would be too busy a dial for me but they do look good.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Ticktocker said:


> I've seen them on eBay. Around the $400-$600 price point depending on the variation. I'm not a diver so I'm not sure what that hand that points to the 3 o'clock is for and if it would be too busy a dial for me but they do look good.


You must be thinking of some other watch. According to the Citizen website, the black/gold Aqualand will be released in June 2019 at a price of USD 775 + tax.

See: https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/news/2019/20190320-2/


----------



## Simon

Im no diver, but it seems the 2 extra hands: one depth indicator, the other rapid depth alarm - you can adjust to get one to sit under the other and put them wherever on the dial although they seem to zero at 3.00 (if thats not an oxymoron)

The black n gold looks epic and out in June - I want one  (I think if seen on ebay its stock pics n just drawing folk in)

seriously, this is a fantastic watch - wears large, but comfortable and looks amazing, punching way above its price IMHO


----------



## Ticktocker

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> You must be thinking of some other watch. According to the Citizen website, the black/gold Aqualand will be released in June 2019 at a price of USD 775 + tax.
> 
> See: https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/news/2019/20190320-2/


You are correct. Not the black and gold. SS with black or blue dial and the one with the orange bezel are available for as low as $388 USD.


----------



## Hooahmonster

Ticktocker said:


> You are correct. Not the black and gold. SS with black or blue dial and the one with the orange bezel are available for as low as $388 USD.


Is there somewhere with a comprehensive view of the new Aqualands? I've seen the two on the Citizen US site, the black/ gold linked. Didn't see an orange bezel yet.

I wanted one badly in 1989, and want one now. Really would like to see the offerings.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

In addition to the black/gold version seen in earlier posts, I found four other variants of the new Aqualand:

BN2039-59E - https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN2039-59E.html#q=aqualand&lang=default&start=1









BN2038-01L - https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN2038-01L.html#q=aqualand&lang=default&start=2









BN2036-14E - https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/marine/









BN2031-85E - https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/marine/









Here are a couple more pics of the black/gold variant (from https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatch-industry-news/watches/citizen-conquers-the-sea-air-and-land-with-30th-anniversary-promaster-limited-editions/)


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Found another pic of the black/gold Aqualand - https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/topics/baselworld_2019/index.html


----------



## Brian Chamberlin

I’m thinking that’s going on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooahmonster

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> In addition to the black/gold version seen in earlier posts, I found four other variants of the new Aqualand:
> 
> BN2039-59E - https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN2039-59E.html#q=aqualand&lang=default&start=1
> 
> View attachment 14038405
> 
> 
> BN2038-01L - https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN2038-01L.html#q=aqualand&lang=default&start=2
> 
> View attachment 14038407
> 
> 
> BN2036-14E - https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/marine/
> 
> View attachment 14038409
> 
> 
> BN2031-85E - https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/marine/
> 
> View attachment 14038411
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more pics of the black/gold variant (from https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatch-industry-news/watches/citizen-conquers-the-sea-air-and-land-with-30th-anniversary-promaster-limited-editions/)
> 
> View attachment 14038415
> 
> 
> View attachment 14038417


Thanks alot.

And just like that I think I'm buying two....are all models available in the US or isn't that out yet? Although easy enough to get from other countries usually.


----------



## Hooahmonster

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> In addition to the black/gold version seen in earlier posts, I found four other variants of the new Aqualand:
> 
> BN2039-59E - https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN2039-59E.html#q=aqualand&lang=default&start=1
> 
> View attachment 14038405
> 
> 
> BN2038-01L - https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN2038-01L.html#q=aqualand&lang=default&start=2
> 
> View attachment 14038407
> 
> 
> BN2036-14E - https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/marine/
> 
> View attachment 14038409
> 
> 
> BN2031-85E - https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/marine/
> 
> View attachment 14038411
> 
> 
> Here are a couple more pics of the black/gold variant (from https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatch-industry-news/watches/citizen-conquers-the-sea-air-and-land-with-30th-anniversary-promaster-limited-editions/)
> 
> View attachment 14038415
> 
> 
> View attachment 14038417


Thanks alot.

And just like that I think I'm buying two....are all models available in the US or isn't that out yet? Although easy enough to get from other countries usually.


----------



## Simon

Hooahmonster - I like ur style - you wont regret - I simply love mine - one of my cheapest watches and one of my favourite and definitely one of the best bang for buck. Its awesome. I wore another watch today and missed my aqualand. I will hold off now till then summer when the black n gold comes out. This has been an expensive year for me and I need to tap out (after the ltd edition arrives)

grace


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Hooahmonster said:


> Thanks alot.
> 
> And just like that I think I'm buying two....are all models available in the US or isn't that out yet? Although easy enough to get from other countries usually.


You're welcome!

The orange bezel and the pepsi bezel variants are already available in the US (see the links above).

The variants with yellow and blue accents aren't on the US Citizen website, so I assume they're only available in certain countries, so you might have to do some searching for those.


----------



## 14060

Great looking watch! Congratulations!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Review of the new Aqualand.


----------



## Simon

Saw this in the flesh (or steel) today and after a little haggling it came home

But this is a beauty - the rubber strap I switched over with the steel bracelet from my Orange bezel version as its a tad short for my big hams

I think it looks awesome - so pleased and in terms of fit n finish n function it is a bargain









I am now definitely not buying any more watches for a while but gonna enjoy what I have -honest Sticky


----------



## WalkerVanRanger

Simon said:


> Saw this in the flesh (or steel) today and after a little haggling it came home
> 
> But this is a beauty - the rubber strap I switched over with the steel bracelet from my Orange bezel version as its a tad short for my big hams
> 
> I think it looks awesome - so pleased and in terms of fit n finish n function it is a bargain
> 
> View attachment 14093955
> 
> 
> I am now definitely not buying any more watches for a while but gonna enjoy what I have -honest Sticky


How much did you pay for this, if you don't mind me asking. I'm assuming you bought this through an AD?


----------



## WalkerVanRanger

Simon said:


> Saw this in the flesh (or steel) today and after a little haggling it came home
> 
> But this is a beauty - the rubber strap I switched over with the steel bracelet from my Orange bezel version as its a tad short for my big hams
> 
> I think it looks awesome - so pleased and in terms of fit n finish n function it is a bargain
> 
> View attachment 14093955
> 
> 
> I am now definitely not buying any more watches for a while but gonna enjoy what I have -honest Sticky


How much did you pay for this, if you don't mind me asking. I'm assuming you bought this through an AD?


----------



## philskywalker

Got one, love it, wear it often!!


----------



## Simon

Yes, got it at an AD in UK at 10% off MRP


----------



## Simon

which colour did you get Phil?


----------



## bigflax925_2

These are awesome! Not a black and gold guy normally, but I'm pretty sure what I know what I'm getting in June!


----------



## smurfdon

You made your points straight and clear, nice thread.


----------



## GaryK30

Here is a new ABTW article about this model.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/explor...t-underwater-mode-citizen-promaster-aqualand/


----------



## Simon

thanks for heads up - cool article


----------



## Toonces

Thanks for posting that link!

I've been going back and forth between this watch and a new Squale 1521. I think I might finally give this Citizen a try. I'm still a bit worried about the size, but this watch speaks to me.


----------



## Fergfour

I appreciate the Aqualand history and what Citizen has done with this latest version. It's a super looking watch and Citizen is putting out some great stuff lately.
As a lowly desk diver though I fear it's a bit of overkill for me. It would be a constant reminder of how landlocked I am, those depth hands would never have a chance to move lol. It'd be like if I had a Ferrari or something and just drove it back and forth to the grocery store, never really experiencing what it's really capable of


----------



## Simon

Toonces - its really not that wide on the wrist - its got some depth & some heft but the lugs are quite short - my lad has taken to wearing my pepsi one and he doesnt have a large wrist


----------



## Toonces

Well Simon, you can now sleep easy knowing that you single-handedly convinced some surfer dude in southern California to buy a watch. 

Just sent in the ebay order, should get it late next week or the following week. I'll be sure to post up when I get it.

I went with the Team Kuroshio blue version.


----------



## Toonces

You can take an honorary bow, GaryK30. That article is what pushed me over the edge!


----------



## Simon

Good man - its just made for a southern California surfer dude, rather than a fat bookish West country priest who likes to paddle his toes in the surf

Ur gonna love it - and that colour combo, not available in UK, is stunning


----------



## hmalik

Welcome. Beautiful watch


----------



## pcasarian

hello outthere. I'm new to this site and love it. Didn't know it existed. I'm a lover and owner of a 1995 AQUALAND PROMASTER diver. Will be attempting to overhaul it(never done this). How to figure out what kind of movement it has b4 I even open it in case it's no longer available? Thank you for any info on this subject


----------



## ccm123

Very nice.


----------



## Toonces

Got the Team Kuroshio in today. 

Very, very quick first impressions: It's a big watch, but not too big. You guys are right, it's a substantial piece of steel - lot's of weight. But it doesn't wear as big as the diameter suggests. I think I can just pull it off on my 6.75" wrist.

The blue is darker and more subtle than most of the pictures depict. There is a stock photo of it where the blue looks very dark and I think that's a more accurate representation of its true color. 

The orange depth hand is not as glaring as I thought it might be, and it's not as distracting from the time-keeping hands as I feared...at least initially.

The depth markers are small, and with my poor near vision (I wear reading glasses much of the time) I find them hard to read. I'll try again when the sun comes out as I can see much better in bright sunlight; it's cloudy here right now.

It's a nice watch. It's big but not too big, pretty heavy, but I think it's a keeper for the price. More impressions and some pictures later after I spend some more time with it.


----------



## Simon

Looking forward to seeing it Toonces - not available here in UK - looks awesome - think the blue is same dial as Pepsi version? lovely

The various hands on the dial take a little getting used to but soon fade in visual prominence - the brain quickly adjusts to looking at the hour/minute hands
It is heavy block of steel, but wears smaller than it feels due to short lugs

My Pepsi version has been pinched by my son and not given back - he doesnt have large wrists like me & usually wears small sub 37.5mm mil watch,
but he loves this citizen - he wears it on the excellent rubber citizen promaster strap which reduces quite a bit of weight and adds comfort.

I hope you enjoy it - and if it doesnt work out, It'll be snapped up on sales board


----------



## Toonces

I wore it all day today. It's definitely not love at first sight like my Nacken or CWC. This one is going to take some adjusting, and it's going to have to grow on me a bit.

It's just big, there's no way around it. I think you're right that the short lugs help it to wear a bit smaller, but it's still a tall, thick watch. The bracelet is pretty comfortable and it has a nice adjustable clasp which is very appreciated as my wrist does swell and shrink during the day. 

I've always been a bit ambivalent about the aesthetics. I like the dial but I don't love it. Mostly I really wanted an eco-drive Aqualand, and I've been hunting used ones and some of the newer ones for a while. Ultimately the whole 30th anniversary thing put me over the edge on this one. I don't dislike it, I just don't think it's likely to be an everyday watch. It's just too bulky. 

I'm going to buy a rubber strap and try it on that and see if it makes a difference. 

For now it's a keeper, but I'm not sure if it's going to be a forever watch. It punches all of the features I wanted in my next watch, so it should grow on me if I give it some time and just get used to the size.


----------



## Simon

aw, sorry it hasnt popped for you
Yeh, try the rubber and some wrist time - but if still no love, the sales board here will snap it up


----------



## riff raff

Toonces said:


> but it's still a tall, thick watch. The bracelet is pretty comfortable and it has a nice adjustable clasp which is very appreciated as my wrist does swell and shrink during the day.
> 
> ...... so it should grow on me if I give it some time and just get used to the size.


I learned this lesson with a Helson Turtle, love everything about it, except wearing it. I learned that is a watch feels wrong, it never grows on me.


----------



## Toonces

I grabbed a shot on my way home from work.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## foten21

Maybe under 1.5 meters:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Toonces

Pool time.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

i'm biased, but I think it looks awesome


----------



## sticky

Simon said:


> i'm biased, but I think it looks awesome


Si, if only you knew how many times I've been close to pressing the "buy now" button on the red one.


----------



## Simon

Dont do it Sticky


----------



## Toonces

Alrighty then. I finally got my Borealisofrane strap and immediately popped it on the Kuroshio. I have to say that I think this might finally be the one watch to rule them all.

I've been wearing the Kuroshio a lot, adjusting to the size and weight. The bracelet is really quite comfortable, which almost seems counter-intuitive on such a large watch. The clasp has a quick sliding adjustment, and it is just fantastic tor adapting to when my wrist swells and shrinks during the day. Beyond that, though, something about it just works.

Now that I have it on the strap, I'm not sure I'd call it more comfortable exactly, but I do like the rubber over the bracelet from a purely practical standpoint. Especially around the pool and such, I tend to rub my watches along the pool deck when I'm reading and swimming, and I prefer the rubber so I don't scratch the crap out of the bracelet.

I guess all that is to say that the watch is a keeper. I'll get a pic up when I'm on my phone later.


----------



## Toonces

.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces

I got the gang all together. I'll probably be spamming this picture all over wus so act surprised when you see it in other threads LOL.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon

looking sharp


----------



## Simon

OUTSTANDING SHOW


----------



## Gonflyn507

Greetings all! I too went with the Kuroshio model and wow, what a stunner. I was looking at the other color combos, but when I saw this one I knew that was it. The classic deep blue face and bezel with the stainless band package is timeless and unbeatable.
The Japan import, limited edition (I believe to only 1000), made it all the more cooler for me.

After losing my trusty 15 year old Aqualand diver to davy jones locker while windsurfing recently, I needed to replace it,
as I dive often and like a durable water watch.

This one is so pretty it almost seems a shame to go diving with it, with the stainless band it will easily stand out anywhere as a beautiful dress watch. But Toonces, great idea with the rubber strap, an option making it truly a piece for any occasion. Will be checking that out.

I sold my Breitling B1 to buy this, I was tired of spending money on upkeep and it was certainly not a watch you would ever take diving, a priority for me. I can confidently say this watch has more presence than the B1, as several people have mentioned.
(Oh, and the bonus was I had enough money left over to buy a Gibson Les Paul I'd had my eye on, =
Seemed like a no brainer really.

Anyway, if anyone is thinking of this very special watch I would say dont hesitate, no disappointments! 

P.S. In the photo you will notice I moved the dive and max depth hands to the 12 o clock, as it bugged me at the default 3 position. I thought it looked confusing when quickly glancing at the time.(you can set either of them anywhere you choose.) One thing that is not clear is if they will automatically move back to default once submerged, or if you would have to manually move them back in order for the depth readout to be operational/accurate.
Photos on a 7" wrist for reference. 

Cheers!


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

Oooooooooooooh. Man, I swore I wouldn't buy another watch this year.


----------



## Simon

welcome to the forum
Great looking watch
love the blue dial and black bezel

I might try aligning my hands at 12 - good call

That is a Hook Norton brew in your pic - great beer from my part of the world

congrats on the LP


----------



## Toonces

Heh. I didn't know you can reposition the depth hands. I really should RTFM!

Great watch! I think it looks fantastic on the bracelet, but the rubber strap is far more practical for my day to day activities.


----------



## Simon

Managed to adjust dive register hands - now set at 12 - I think its a little less distracting on the eye than at 3.00?


----------



## bart_us

Simon said:


> Managed to adjust dive register hands - now set at 12 - I think its a little less distracting on the eye than at 3.00?
> 
> View attachment 14473453


I disagree on 3 is better and doesn't destroy symmetry. and is more readable.


----------



## gto05z

I grabbed this model, superb build quality


----------



## Toonces

I really wrestled with choosing between that one and the Team Kuroshio blue. I'm pleased with the blue I chose, but doggone that black one is such a beauty too!


----------



## ctlawyer

gto05z said:


> I grabbed this model, superb build quality
> View attachment 14478453


Really like this model, what is the ref. number?


----------



## Gonflyn507

Simon said:


> welcome to the forum
> Great looking watch
> love the blue dial and black bezel
> 
> I might try aligning my hands at 12 - good call
> 
> That is a Hook Norton brew in your pic - great beer from my part of the world
> 
> congrats on the LP


Thanks Simon, and very observant catching the Hook Norton bar mat in the pic. I'm from the states but lived in Hooky for a while, lotsa cousins around there, miss that beer, (well maybe the family too).
Toonces, agreed the rubber strap is more practical for knocking around, I simply would not wear the stainless band for some of the activities that I did with my previous rubber strap Aqualand.
I am definately going to buy a blue one so I can switch back and forth depending on mood and occasion.
I like the official Aqualand bands, so got to thinking I may try to dig one up from the pepsi version.


----------



## Toonces

Gotta be honest, I"m starting to have second thoughts on keeping this. I really do love it, but man alive it's a hunky piece of awesomeness. When I'm wearing it every day I get used to the size, but if I take it off and wear something else like my CWC for a week, when I put the Aqualand back on it feels like a dinner plate on my wrist.

I dunno...I'm torn because it's just a cool watch, but it's not getting the wrist time lately.


----------



## Simon

Toonces
move it on if it aint giving you joy to own & aint getting wrist time


----------



## chas1133

Depth guage, which any self respecting dive atch should have, imho...


----------



## Toonces

Simon said:


> Toonces
> move it on if it aint giving you joy to own & aint getting wrist time


I hear what you're saying. The thing is, on paper it's the watch I've been searching for for a long time. I love my Aqualands, but I hate that their regular battery powered. I love the idea of solar because it's just so darn convenient.

I'm wearing my OG Aqualand right now, and it's just an elegant piece, just sized beautifully and it looks so toolish it just brings a smile to my face.

I guess it's like we discussed at the beginning of the thread. It's just a bit too big for me to wear as my everyday watch. I'm not sure exactly where it fits in my collection at the moment, except as exactly that: a part of a collection of Aqualands.

I'm not ready to sell it. It wasn't a hugely expensive piece, and being solar it really requires no work from me to keep doing its thing.


----------



## Caterham Kid

Simon said:


> Saw this in the flesh (or steel) today and after a little haggling it came home
> 
> But this is a beauty - the rubber strap I switched over with the steel bracelet from my Orange bezel version as its a tad short for my big hams
> 
> I think it looks awesome - so pleased and in terms of fit n finish n function it is a bargain
> 
> View attachment 14093955
> 
> 
> I am now definitely not buying any more watches for a while but gonna enjoy what I have -honest Sticky


How did you fit the metal bracelet to the case? I have just bought a bracelet to go on mine as I can't stand anything other than a metal bracelet. However I have struggled all evening to fit it without success but with plenty of swearing! As it is a curved end link I am finding it impossible to get one side of the push pin in. At this stage I will be taking it to a jeweller for them to do. :-( Normally this is a 5 minute job! I haven't even got to the point of sizing it.


----------



## Simon

Hey Caterham
sorry just saw this
I bought two of these watches - Orange Bezel & Pepsi Bezel - but swapping the bracelet was tricky and I dont know why - I could get one side of bracelet on but struggled to get angle to hold n fit the other side
- as you say Ive done it endless times with other watches and takes no time - but this was fiddly - 
sorry, all I can say is that it is possible


----------



## Caterham Kid

Simon said:


> Hey Caterham
> sorry just saw this
> I bought two of these watches - Orange Bezel & Pepsi Bezel - but swapping the bracelet was tricky and I dont know why - I could get one side of bracelet on but struggled to get angle to hold n fit the other side
> - as you say Ive done it endless times with other watches and takes no time - but this was fiddly -
> sorry, all I can say is that it is possible


Hi Simon. Thanks for the response. I took it to a jewellers and they couldn't do it either stating it was the wrong bracelet. I spoke to the supplier (an official supplier of Citizen bracelets) and they said it might be the wrong one. I have sent it back and I await their response. Could you by any chance let me know what the case code of the orange bezel one is? I should then be able to find the exact bracelet code. At least I know that one definitely fits! I have photographic proof!


----------



## Brewsta99

Hi,
Great thread!
What's on the back of the cases?
I've seen different images but nothing definite from Citizen or elsewhere. Do they all have the 30th Anniversary etching with xxxxx/6000 below that? I have seen other pictures that are like the standard Citizen Promaster case

Cheers


----------



## Brewsta99

Hi,
Great thread!
What's on the back of the cases?
I've seen different images but nothing definite from Citizen or elsewhere. Do they all have the 30th Anniversary etching with xxxxx/6000 below that? I have seen other pictures that are like the standard Citizen Promaster case

Cheers


----------



## Simon

They all have this very basic etching - more like scratching - but hey, gotta cut costs somewhere
https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN2038-01L.html


----------



## Brewsta99

I hope to buy one which is advertised as this.


----------



## Simon

ah sorry, misunderstood earlier - I havent seen the 30th anniversary 'limited edition' gold/black - yeh its different but being limited n numbered I would expect that - looks fine to me

https://www.mastersintime.com/us/en...ing-and-rubber-extension-strap-bn2037-11e.htm


----------



## Caterham Kid

Simon said:


> Hey Caterham
> sorry just saw this
> I bought two of these watches - Orange Bezel & Pepsi Bezel - but swapping the bracelet was tricky and I dont know why - I could get one side of bracelet on but struggled to get angle to hold n fit the other side
> - as you say Ive done it endless times with other watches and takes no time - but this was fiddly -
> sorry, all I can say is that it is possible


I went to a jewellers today, explained the situation and showed these photos to prove it is possible to put the metal bracelet from the orange bezel version on the Pepsi bezel version. They phoned Citizen while i was there and were told by Citizen that there is no metal bracelet that will fit the Pepsi bezel version. Apparently the lugs are drilled at a different point! Why would they do that?!

So now I am left with having to source a straight end bracelet as my only option.


----------



## Caterham Kid

Simon said:


> Hey Caterham
> sorry just saw this
> I bought two of these watches - Orange Bezel & Pepsi Bezel - but swapping the bracelet was tricky and I dont know why - I could get one side of bracelet on but struggled to get angle to hold n fit the other side
> - as you say Ive done it endless times with other watches and takes no time - but this was fiddly -
> sorry, all I can say is that it is possible


I went to a jewellers today, explained the situation and showed these photos to prove it is possible to put the metal bracelet from the orange bezel version on the Pepsi bezel version. They phoned Citizen while i was there and were told by Citizen that there is no metal bracelet that will fit the Pepsi bezel version. Apparently the lugs are drilled at a different point! Why would they do that?!

So now I am left with having to source a straight end bracelet as my only option.


----------



## Toonces

@brewsta- I just checked my blue Team Kuroshio version. It says "Promaster" and "Team Kuroshio" on the back, no 30th anniversary and no serial number.


----------



## AOYE

I just received mine


----------



## TheBrownHope

AOYE said:


> I just received mine


Got a 30th myself and love it.

Question... does your second hand hit all/most the markers? Mine hits 'em half the time otherwise they're a hair or two off.

I know it's a common thing and I've owned quartz pieces with this issue (my Nighthawks have missed too but totally forgiveable at less than $200) but at this price point and especially for a highly marketed SPECIAL/LIMITED run you would think QC would be more on point.

Got it from the 'bay for a great deal so I couldn't return it. The depth of the dial sorta hides it and I just learned to live with it. Beautiful piece otherwise.


----------



## TheBrownHope

Word mine today to get me through the dreaded Costco run.


----------



## Toonces

So I decided to try a little freediving near my house today and took the Team Kuroshio, aka "The Simon" out. Unfortunately the visibility was horrible, and I didn't get very much depth. But I did get to try out my new fins, my new GoPro Hero 7, and The Simon underwater. I almost got to 5 meters LOL.


----------



## Sub4

Toonces said:


> So I decided to try a little freediving near my house today and took the Team Kuroshio, aka "The Simon" out. Unfortunately the visibility was horrible, and I didn't get very much depth. But I did get to try out my new fins, my new GoPro Hero 7, and The Simon underwater. I almost got to 5 meters LOL.
> 
> View attachment 15355204
> 
> 
> View attachment 15355205
> 
> 
> View attachment 15355207


What a good looking place to live for a cool diver like that! If I may ask, where is that place? (Of course you don't have to tell me your address but wondering where you were when you took those pictures)

Thanks
Louis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces

That's Terra Mar Point in Carlsbad, CA. Very small surf today so I was stoked to go out because I understand there is some good diving off the point there. Unfortunately the last few days have been really windy in the afternoons and I think that stirred the water up. I've seen it much clearer when out surfing.


----------



## Simon

Toonces said:


> So I decided to try a little freediving near my house today and took the Team Kuroshio, aka "The Simon" out. Unfortunately the visibility was horrible, and I didn't get very much depth. But I did get to try out my new fins, my new GoPro Hero 7, and The Simon underwater. I almost got to 5 meters LOL.
> 
> View attachment 15355204
> 
> 
> View attachment 15355205
> 
> 
> View attachment 15355207


You are my hero - love it - The Simon - hah, glory


----------



## HaiovR

Very nice)


----------



## cshrcat

I saw a 30th anniversary Aqualand in the store a couple of weeks ago and flirted with the idea of adding it to my 30th anniversary Altichron...

But I'm a watch enthusiast - not a collector. :/


----------



## leets

TheBrownHope said:


> Word mine today to get me through the dreaded Costco run.
> 
> View attachment 15047333


Very sexy with this colorway. 
Your back case comes with serial no. ?


----------



## TheBrownHope

leets said:


> Very sexy with this colorway.
> Your back case comes with serial no. ?


If you mean that it's a limited numbered series, then yes! It is numbered.


----------



## leets

TheBrownHope said:


> If you mean that it's a limited numbered series, then yes! It is numbered.


Wow~ great catch... 
Definitely a keeper to you for sure... 
But will you get confused of the depth meter hand and the hour hand ? 
Both almost the same length, right ? 
And I'm guessing you'll need some time to get used to it...


----------

